# Rent One Month for Holiday



## CyrusChang (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to rent one month stay in Hong Kong. I have budget concern and so far I have found Motel with HKD200/Day or HKD6000/Month which very near to Mong Kok MRT Station. Anyone have found cheaper accommodation than this?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well 6,000 a month is like renting a tiny flat for a month in Hong Kong. I know of small rooms that go for 500 a day so if you found one for 200 well, that is way affordable. JW


----------

